# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  just finished my divemaster certification in the fla. keys this month and i have just booked a 5 day trip in july to dive(celebrate), if any one has any feedback, dive shops, rest, things to do let it

## nnoska

just finished my divemaster certification in the fla. keys this month and i have just booked a 5 day trip in july to dive(celebrate), if any one has any feedback, dive shops, rest, things to do let it rip, it will be me the wife, adult daughter and the boys.

----------


## Erma

After being stranded on GC for longer than expected due to 9/11 I really never planned on going back...once I finally got off the island.  But a company trip presented us with one day on the island so we made the best of it.  Rented a scooter to get the hell out of cruise ship town and ventured East where we had enjoyed several rides on the first trip. During a break we met a nice guy from Canada and he gave us a tip for a quiet spot to hang for a few hours.  While most of us go to see the Devil on Grand Cayman...this trip we went in search of Jesus!

Head over to Rum Point, hang a left towards Cayman Kai.  Go past a nice area of houses.  At the very end of the road, after it turns to the right, you will see a big statue of Jesus. No kidding.     Go around, park, and find a nice spot.  You will see several dividers in the water that were placed to help promote sand retention so that the 'lot's' would get bigger.  This area was supposed to have been a residential area but the lot's never sold.  I think the owner is a lady from the States that own's some type of online cosmetics company?????  Anyway...it was guarded for a long time but since left to enjoy.  When you walk into the very shallow water look for the red star fish that are hanging around there.  Bring your snorkel/dive gear and go into the blue water where it drops off rapidly.

Only a few couples/small groups of people were there that day in February.  Two very small boats came by for a few minutes to snorkel.  It is a place where the moment someone can ask..they do so...to find out how you found this area  :-)  I am not one to let go of prized secrets but I figure buried deep in a Saint Barth forum..this little tidbit is pretty safe.  And I don't plan on going back to this quite bland island anytime in the near future.  Don't get me wrong...I am sure the diving is great but for a non diver the island just lacks what I need in a holiday.

Hope this is not too late for your trip.  Enjoy your new certification and dive safe!

Best regards, 

Erma

p.s. there is a place to eat up the street-don't forget to bring something to drink or plan to go up there for take out like we did.  Nothing like seeing your mate come back with a six pack box filled with Red Stripe and Mango Colada's!  They serve food too but we did not sample the fare.

----------


## JoshA

I've never been to Grand Cayman but, like all divers, have heard about the dive sites. I once looked into a trip and thought it might be nice to include Little Cayman for the Bloody Bay Wall site and Brac for a bit more unspoiled experience. Anyway, nnoska, congratulations on your divemaster certification. Do you plan on using it to lead other divers?

----------


## nnoska

i plan to buy a dive shop and retire on st.barts silly question josh!! yes i plan to lead divers and i really am looking for a dive shop and semi retirement at least a couple months a year.

----------


## nnoska

grand cayman was nice, the westin was great and thier spa was fab., but lets get to brass tacks the diving was fantastic the walls the caves the endless swim throughs the sharks, rays, turtles etc. if your are a diver go,we dove the east end with ocean frontiers at compass point very remote an hours drive from the resort, the only dive shop on the east end. the island has recovered nicely from the hurricane and there is a building boom, the cayman dollar is equal to the euro about .80 cents and meals and everything is expensive but hey your on vacation enjoy, did all the tourist stuff  parasail, atlantis submarine ride, stingray city(feed stingrays squid) in the ocean. clean safe, friendly everyone had a good time(i will refrain from any st.barts comparisons, it aint st. barts its grand cayman)

----------


## JoshA

Glad you had a great time. The Caymans are on my list for a dive trip. Did you get to Little Caymanor Cayman Brac?

----------


## nnoska

no i didn't but i talked to a native and he said it was very good, took some good pictures with the camera i would post them but i am not tech savy enough, perhaps if you send me instructions i could any way 3 weeks from now i will be back in st. barts with my friends at west indies dive, looking forward to the wall at columbier and ile d coco and the tail at baliene and of course a night dive at big isle. then i think its off to mabul in borneo in october!!

----------

